# some cherry questions



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

i recently got 8 cherries from someone, after already having 2. at some point my original 2must have bred because i found a baby one day, never saw him again, may have been eaten, may now be in the tank as i now have 10.
anyway i now have 3 pregnant shrimp, one of which is one of my originals, one was shipped pregnant. the one that was shipped has had eggs for at least a week, as i got her a week ago, so it's probly been longer. the other i just found so i have no idea how long it's been. 
those two are in a makeshift breeder hanging off the side of the tank, the third i have yet to catch.
my question is how long should i expect before i see baby shrimp running around in the tupperware?
and second question is what should i feed these babies, i presume they're too small to eat crushed shrimp pellets. i do have bloodworms, would this work?

thanks


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you have fish which will eat the shrimplets? Otherwise, it's best to let them just forage around the tank for food. You don't need to feed them specifically; they'll manage if they're left alone and you have some plants / moss in the tank.

I'm not sure what the exact "gestation period" is for the RCS. It may vary with temperature. I'm guessing around 3 weeks or so.


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

temp is around 80. i have some ghost shrimp, one blue steel dwarf cichlid, rasboras and tetras. somehow i think they would get eaten


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

.. Cichlid of any kind is a hunter


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

he's never messed with any of the fish or shrimp currently in the tank other than the first day the cherries went in. he's really placid. not placid enough for shrimplets though i know


----------



## natureman187 (Aug 15, 2007)

I wouldn't be so certain.
My cardinals decimate my shrimplets.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

i said he wasn't placid enough for srhimplets, i'm not gonna put them in the main tank right away


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

The best thing to do if you want to breed cherries in your tank with fish is build a shrimp fort. Something with holes and cracks that only the shrimp can fit in. Some really beat up driftwood with some holes drilled in it is great. Cover the whole thing in moss and the shrimp will have a safe place to not only breed but also a safe place to molt. You might want to stick an algae wafer in with the shrimp. Cherries are fully developed when they hatch so they can eat the same things as the adults.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I've had cherry shrimp in a tank with guppies, rasboras, a cory cat, and three yoyo loaches. For several months, over a year, I could look into the tank at any time and see shrimp, of several sizes. But, my yoyo's apparently got too hungry lately. Now, I haven't see a single shrimp in a couple of weeks, and only one the last time I saw one. It looks to me like shrimp and fish can coexist, but only for a finite time. I guess they taste as good to fish as they do to humans.

Their safe house was a piece of drift wood covered with Windelov java ferns and petite nana anubias, to where it is now about the size of a soccer ball. For a month or so I have noticed the loaches driving themselves thru the mass of ferns, and I thought they might be hunting for dinner. It seems they were.


----------

